# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Okulary powłoką antyrefleksyjną

## Robo30

Dzień dobry.

Chciałem się zapytać o działanie okularów z powłoką antyrefleksyjną i rzeczywiste ich działanie.
Jestem informatykiem i na co dzień spędzam dużo czasu przed monitorem. Niestety od pewnego czasu mój wzrok bardzo sie męczy. Zaczynają szczypać mnie oczy, bardzo męczyć i już po ok 30 min zaczyna mi się chcieć mocno "spać" 
Nie daje rady wysiedzieć i muszę robić co chwila przerwy. Nie mam żadnej wady wzroku , ale zastanawiam się nad zakupem dobrych okularów (zerówek) z powłoką antyrefleksyjną. Czy są w stanie mi faktycznie pomóc? 

Z góry dziekuje za porade.

----------

